# quilt pattern



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

What do you call this pattern, and more importantly, how do you sew it??
thanks,
sean


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't know the name of the pattern. It is a *six pointed star*. It can also become *tumbling blocks*. Just depends on how you arrange the colors. I think that may be meant to be tumbling blocks, but to me it looks like wonky stripes.

You can make the blocks, 3 diamonds in each block in the same light, medium, dark arrangement. Then, you sew the blocks together. 

Or, you can make a six pointed star, using another six diamonds around the star to make a hexagon. Either way, you have to make "Y" seams. But, you can do it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Tumbling blocks turned sideways. http://www.quilterscache.com/T/TumblingBlocksBlock.html or
http://www.sewing-solutions.com/Tumbling-block-quilt-pattern.html


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I would say tumbling blocks. I can't see the star. There is a video somewhere on the net showing how to sew it. I've seen it once but don't know were.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I saw a link to the strip piece method of tumbling blocks on this thread earlier. Where did it go? I wanted to watch it. LOL
Heidi


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I would also say "Tumbling Blocks" turned sideways.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Horsemom - there are two threads, the one with the video is "pattern query" a bit farther down.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL, sorry, I didn't mean to post this question twice. My computer made it seem I had lost the first attempt, so I re-did it. Then both show up!
Anyway, thanks to all. I didn't see the star until Maura mentioned, and the hexagon around it. Either way, looks like I'll have to sew a Y, which I've never done. In fact, i'm a total sewing newbie. Took sewing 101 at Joann's, then quilting class. Making throw pillows out of vintage neckties for one daughter, and want to make "tumbling blocks" pillow out of shade of black/grey for the other. Eventually, after some practice, I just want to make tied quilts out of flannel shirts, cause I have one my mom made, and it is SO warm (and because flannel and plaid are okay i suppose for a guy to work on  
But I confess I've snooped and looked on here at you ladies' fine work, off and on in the past. 
(The photo is just sideways; the quilt was usual crossways blocks, and position wasn't part of the question. thanks.)
sean


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Nope, you don't have to do Y seams. Here's a step by step tute to guide you. 

[YOUTUBE]DWpSETMbws4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Terri - thanks for the video. I went looking for it but couldn't find it. I so often forget to bookmark things!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I never would have thought to make one of the pieces cut in half. I can see how that might be easier. I've made tumbling blocks using two methods, sewing by hand. I might try her method on another quilt because I really like the pattern.


----------

